# 15" Rally I Wheels



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

As I have rebuilt the suspension (front and back) I want to replace my 14" Rally I wheels with 15" Rally I wheels as the car is higher. I still have the drum brakes on the car.

Is there anything I need to do to make this swap? Where can I get the 15" wheels with rings? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure if people didn't understand my question, or chose to ignore. I'll see.

I want to put 15" Rallye I Wheels on my "65" GTO. I currently have 14" Rallye I wheels on the car. The current bolt pattern is 4 3/4" and the back space is 4". I have looked on the web and the only wheels I can find require a 5" bolt pattern. Do I need to convert to disk brakes on the front and swap out the rear brake drums to aquire a 5" pattern?

Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are several options for Rally One 15" wheels, you can also find the center caps and trim rings at each of the dealers.

https://www.google.com/#q=wheel+59-5634044


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks 05 for the info.


----------



## ibuildm (May 11, 2013)

Ames Performance has them in the 4.75" BC.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Bought my 15" X 7" Rally 1's from Ames as complete set with trim rings, center caps, and lug nuts. Added 215/70R/15 redlines and the combination looks good, rides great, and fits without any clearance problems. This is on my '66 that had complete rebuild on all suspension components.


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

So I shouldn't have any issues converting my 14"x7" wheels with a 4" back space to these 15"x7" wheels?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

zrsteve said:


> So I shouldn't have any issues converting my 14"x7" wheels with a 4" back space to these 15"x7" wheels?


 I have the exact setup as DSMTIGER on my '65 GTO. I also put convertible springs on the rear to give it that nice little rise.


----------

